# Mackay - Newry?



## mrjosh80 (May 1, 2014)

Hey guys,

So after a 20k trip around the Newry's last weekend I'm super keen to get out there again. Saw some big pelagics chasing bait fish around mid morning out there and I hear there could be snapper about.

Saturday is definitely the day with winds forecast for 3km/h!! Plan to meet at Victor creek boat ramp near Seaforth at about 7 and get out to Rabbit island by 8:30 or so. High tide is at 11:30 so should see plenty of action by then.

If anyone else has alternate plans happy to organise a different location.

Hope to get some takers, send me a pm if you want to come and i'll send you my number - easier that way.

Cheers, Josh


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm guna go soak some baits around the harbour very early Friday morning. Will see how I go Friday before I commit to Saturday, doubt I will be keen for a 20k trip around Newry (bit far for the Revo) although I have heard it's a pretty sweet spot.


----------



## mrjosh80 (May 1, 2014)

No worries, 20k is more for rabbit, Newry would probably only be 8 or so. Let me know if you go I'd be keen.

Picking up a new sea kayak from Townsville on saturday morning now so may have to pass until Sunday - will let you know.

Josh


----------

